# CES 2011



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Who is going?

I am from Brazil, and I plan on attending in 2011.

Anyone can give tips/etc about CES and Vegas in general?

Thank you!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Went in 2004, great time was had by all(went with 70 other UK Pioneer dealers)

Tips:
1.Get taxis everywhere-even if it looks close it's miles away(we spent about an hour walking to the Stratosphere from our hotel because it looked closer than we thought).They will only pick you up at hotel/casinos you can't just stop them in the street
2.Any woman who approaches you in a hotel/casino/bar IS a prostitute, we bought them a few drinks before being asked "to go upstairs and discuss business"-we were surprised they knew anything about car audio-before we realised they were pros...$400.00 was the going rate for an hour, if you're interested None of them did anal-much to our surprise, what do they want $400 for if they don't do that? Call themselves professionals!
3.Always carry ID as you won't get served anywhere without it-you won't even get into strip clubs (3 of us tried getting in to one, oldest guy with grey hair and bald spot had no ID, none of us were let in)
4. Get up for breakfast-I missed it every day and it's my only regret from the trip
5. Make sure you have your walking boots on for CES-the place is HUGE, the NEC in the UK is the biggest similar venue here and was dwarfed by CES
6. Avoid downtown-you will be shot (at least this is what we were told-two guys got lost and a taxi driver broke the rules to stop and pick them up-he said they could be spotted as tourist a mile off and had minutes to live!)
7. Food, all looked great, have to say it was very plain/bland-take some chilli sauce
8. Don't forget that despite the fact Vegas is in a desert it gets bloody cold, take some warm gear
9. Don't forget it's the Adult Movie Awards at the same time as CES-take your camera

I'm sure there's more others will post. No offense to any Las Vegas residents-I'm sure not all the women in Vegas are hookers and that downtown isn't as dangerous as we were told!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds great!

Any hotel tips guys?

Good to hear about Adult Movie Awards lol!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't pay for mine, stayed in Treasure island-no complaints there


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am still debating, last year the booths were dead, no real good demo cars, i wanna check to make sure there are going to a decent amount of representation before committing to it again.

as for hotel, i do time share luxury condo suite each year, cheap and a ton of space.

b


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

How does that work?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Las Vegas timeshares in Las Vegas Nevada Timeshare Rentals Sales Resales Rent should give you a clue


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bing...you better make it out! We missed you with all your fancy shmancy rep dinners last year.

I will be at the show again this coming year. Book early if you are looking at rooms, and book off strip, in order to save some money.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be there once again in January....I look forward to it each year.


----------



## Snocones (Aug 19, 2008)

If you stay on the strip, take advantage of the monorail. It drops you off right at the Hilton. Don't bother trying to rent a car and park at the convention center, you'll spend more time trying to find parking than anything else.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am going to do my time share thing hopefully with some peeps again this year...

i will make a post here if i decide to go for sure, and maybe someone can join me and get a nice luxurious place at a cheap rate,last year Michael and Bigred stayed with me for two nights, and combined they paid around $150 total  its a really nice place, not a cheap old dirty joint 

hey nothing wrong with free food right??!?!?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

hey, what happened to first right of refusal?? I'm staying with you Bing !!


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there. Already booked up at the Wynn.

Hopefully there is a little more car audio presence this year.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I just did the free registeration...JIm you coming for sure? blasting around town with bigred was awesome lol

we should get some more people together this time and take out a 3 BR suite.

i will maybe make a post on here in the next month or so, i am sure there are plenty of guy who wanna go, but dont wanna pay too much or stay at a run-down place downtown.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

going for sure....that place you had last year was awesome. lets do it again


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Broog... in regards to #2 -- Why would you go to vegas for women? Is he not from Brasil???

Perhaps you can change #2 to something along the lines of anyone who approaches you about buying Art Graphics it's Dave Brimer... and it's a SCAM.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

right on Jim, we will get it figured out.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

rugdnit said:


> Broog... in regards to #2 -- Why would you go to vegas for women? Is he not from Brasil???
> 
> Perhaps you can change #2 to something along the lines of anyone who approaches you about buying Art Graphics it's Dave Brimer... and it's a SCAM.


lol- was warning him about them-not advertising them to him! The few Brazillian women I've met certainly wouldn't have left me wanting more from elsewhere!


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I am attending as well. Going to do the "pull the booth around in a luggage cart" thing again. Worked well last year - well, except for the Delta chick refusing me on the plane because I had "three carry on's."  She actually made me pack my luggage cart, in my luggage. Stoopid broad.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm registered... probability is very high.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be there. We tried something new last year, on the cheap, and for the most part, it worked GREAT! We stayed just off the strip (The Orleans, best damn Mexican Restaurant around, as far as I'm concerned, plus sexy costumes for the drink servers in the casino that the wife doesn't mind me checking out!). Anyway, nice, decent sized room. We drove over to the Palms every morn (free parking, spaces available not far from the bus stop), and made use of the free shuttles to the event. The only thing that sucked was the night when they did the red carpet deal for the AVN. It took us 30 min to get out of the lot! But, it was well worth it, and farily cheap.

I, like the rest of us on here am REALLY hoping for a better car audio turnout, THIS year!

See you all there


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I will be there with Jim, Zach, CraigE, and Michael, hoping to have a blast again


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> I will be there with Jim, Zach, CraigE, and Michael, hoping to have a blast again


Yes sir, I will be in attendance!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> hey, what happened to first right of refusal?? I'm staying with you Bing !!


OK guys,
We gotta hook up this year! I stay at the same timeshare, so we definitley need to coordinate our schedules.
I'm thinkin dinner @ Yolie's Brazillian BBQ!
The best!
gf


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow I feel no love no one asked me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JBishop said:


> Wow I feel no love no one asked me.


Awww Jim, you want to spoon?? LOL!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

I need to get out there again, it's been a few years already sine I was last there. Better get my ass in gear and organise myself!


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

JBishop said:


> Wow I feel no love no one asked me.


Sorry brother.....you goin?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Please say "Hi" to me if you see me.......


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

You goin' too Kimo? Nice!!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I might be there, I'm registered just in case. SHOT Show is 2 weeks later and I can't do both, so I'm not sure which weekend I'll be there yet.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Too bad there's no "Sound Quality Demo" again this year! ( THAT would give me incentive to get my freakin' system DONE!


----------



## VP Fiberglass (Jun 19, 2010)

Not going.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

godfathr said:


> OK guys,
> We gotta hook up this year! I stay at the same timeshare, so we definitley need to coordinate our schedules.
> I'm thinkin dinner @ Yolie's Brazillian BBQ!
> The best!
> gf


we heard that last year Vince, and you were MIA.....there was an uncofirmed siting of you at the AVN convention 

Lets definitely do a pow wow this year with everybody


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

BigRed said:


> we heard that last year Vince, and you were MIA.....there was an uncofirmed siting of you at the AVN convention
> 
> Lets definitely do a pow wow this year with everybody


Wasn't me brother! 
That's my story and I'm stickin to it!
Let's pick a day early before schedules fill up!
gf


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I will be there also.

I will have another person with me.

I am looking for a hotel room as we speak. I will be there from January 4th to January 12th.

If anyone has good recommendations please let me know.

I like the idea of eating at Yolie's Brazillian BBQ (don't know the place, but like the name since I am from Brazil lol).

Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

This hotel any good? Las Vegas Discount Hotel | Off-Strip Vegas Hotel

For 8 nights, I got a quote of U$490 + tax.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's Vegas man.... how much time are you going to spend in the room?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

5-6 hours? lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What's so special about Brazilian BBQ?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> This hotel any good? Las Vegas Discount Hotel | Off-Strip Vegas Hotel
> 
> For 8 nights, I got a quote of U$490 + tax.



It's Hooters how bad can it be?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

CES...so jealous. Are you all going for a week? That's a lot of etronics.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

BigRed said:


> we heard that last year Vince, and you were MIA.....there was an uncofirmed siting of you at the AVN convention
> 
> Lets definitely do a pow wow this year with everybody


He was at the Arc Audio dinner the last night we were there last year


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> CES...so jealous. Are you all going for a week? That's a lot of etronics.


George,

I think Jim and I are going for three days and two nights.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be there, Met alot of you at Meca Finals If i notice anyone i'll say hello. I'll spot Kimo a mile away lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Jim, Michael, Craig, Zach and I are staying at the same place, and so is Vince, they have a nice heated pool there, i say lets get some people and have a little pool partay lol

Michael, your job is to provide the ladies!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Jim, Michael, Craig, Zach and I are staying at the same place, and so is Vince, they have a nice heated pool there, i say lets get some people and have a little pool partay lol
> 
> Michael, your job is to provide the ladies!












That's easy, but expensive!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I will be staying at the MonteCarlo Hotel from Jan 3rd to 11st.

Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

godfathr said:


> I'm thinkin dinner @ Yolie's Brazillian BBQ!
> 
> gf


you're always thinking dinner at Yoli's...lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

gymrat2005 said:


> you're always thinking dinner at Yoli's...lol


Since you live local what's the really hot tip on where to eat?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> That's easy, but expensive!


Those girls look a little young


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Looking forward to this! Going to be a lot of fun! I'm trying to line up a few things to keep us entertained at night.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PaulD said:


> Those girls look a little young


Not to a dirty old man.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> Since you live local what's the really hot tip on where to eat?


Depends on the kind or cuisine you are after. There a ton of off the strip eateries that don't disappoint. I suppose it will boil down to how far everyone is willing to go away from a central location. I'm down for wherever everyone wants to go, and if suggestions are needed, I have a plenty.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just booked the ticket.. always wanted to go to CES.. does anyone have the inside scoop on which car is "THE" car to hear at ces this year??

thanks


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Just booked the ticket.. always wanted to go to CES.. does anyone have the inside scoop on which car is "THE" car to hear at ces this year??
> 
> thanks


Million Dollar Home Stereo's! :angel:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Million Dollar Home Stereo's! :angel:


They will have those there? Like i said, i have never been... will put that on top of my list for sure... i wonder if fred lynch's new passat with dynaudio is going to be there... hmmmm


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> They will have those there? Like i said, i have never been... will put that on top of my list for sure... i wonder if fred lynch's new passat with dynaudio is going to be there... hmmmm


Last year Dimitry's (Owner Arc Audio) Mustang didn't even get off the trailer, that was the only Arc Audio Car and it wasn't at CES. In fact there wasn't Jack Sh*t for Car Audio. We (Jim, Bing and Michael) spent Two full day's listening to Million Dollar Home Audio Systems. We will probably do the same at the one coming up.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Custom VW Passat - Show Cars - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

not even dls? i hear they usually have pretty badassss cars!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> not even dls? i hear they usually have pretty badassss cars!


The only Demo Car was Pioneer with the three way PRS and the P99HU.


I heard they have Bad Ass Cars too, but there was doodley squat.


We were more than happy with the home systems; there's no way a car can get close to those high end home systems.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DLS didnt have a booth last year, dont plan on them having one again this year.

not sure if CES is still the place to go if you want to listen to SQ cars.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sure there'll be some good SQ cars there. I know one for sure.

Oh, yeah...I'm buying my ticket tonight. See the rest of you heathens there!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> DLS didnt have a booth last year, dont plan on them having one again this year.
> 
> not sure if CES is still the place to go if you want to listen to SQ cars.


VERRRRY dissappointing to hear... i guess it is not like what it has been 5-6 years ago? dont alpine usually have a badass car every single year? mannn, the one year i get to go.... veryyy disappointing indeed!


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> DLS didnt have a booth last year, dont plan on them having one again this year.
> 
> not sure if CES is still the place to go if you want to listen to SQ cars.


Where is the place to go to hear SQ cars if not CES?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> The only Demo Car was Pioneer with the three way PRS and the P99HU.
> 
> 
> I heard they have Bad Ass Cars too, but there was doodley squat.
> ...




Those booths for home audio are located on the hotels nearby?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for CES. 

Less than a month away.

Any travel tips for Vegas?

Places to visit/etc?

I will be staying at Monte Carlo hotel.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

CES is definetely not the place to hear cars; it's the place to see cars, see product, and do business. It's a trade show, and most everyone wants to keep their demo cars wide open to show off expensive installations, or to show off how loud they are from 50 feet away. If a car is locked up all weekend, it benefits 20-30 people that listen in 1/2-hour increments. If it's open all weekend, it benefits hundreds or even thousands of spectators for the company the car is on display for.

This car will be on display: Welcome to the Buwalda Hybrids International Website - Home of the Triple Threat! in Booth 1100 (IASCA booth, North Hall, Door N1) and I have already been told that it will remain wide open for the duration of the event. Far too expensive to bring a car 1,800 miles each way, to the tune of thousands of dollars, to benefit two dozen people with sound demonstrations. Daytona IASCA INAC Finals is the place to hear the best cars in N. America (third weekend of March).


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

^^^ That being said, we'll have at least two SQ company demo vehicles at the Residence Inn and Suites, immediately across the street from the North and Central Hall outside display area, just down the street about 400 feet from the North Hall entry door on Paradise.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> Those booths for home audio are located on the hotels nearby?


They were in suites at one of the Hotels.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Venetian


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

wait... im a little confused... isnt ces under one giant convention center or something? its scattered in all the different hotels along the strip???


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I will be spending some time in HotVegas during that time. I am going to the National Championship Game that Monday too. It is gonna be an amazing weekend. I am staying at the Stratosphere, where do you say the few sq cars are gonna be located at the surrounding hotels?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

CES is all over the strip really. I know I've got two dozen audio manufacturers I want to go visit...not all of them car audio. 

I *MUST* have a pic with Scott and Black Betty though. If nothing else happens that weekend, that is a must.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

National Championship Game?

Where is that?

And what sport?

Can't wait for CES.

If anyone is going to any good parties in Vegas let us know here!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> wait... im a little confused... isnt ces under one giant convention center or something? its scattered in all the different hotels along the strip???


CES takes up both Convention Centers and quite a few of the Hotels it also creates very long Taxi lines. I was really surprised at how big CES is.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Football with the Auburn Tigers vs. Oregon Ducks in Glendale Arizona.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

So where is everyone meeting up this year?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Would be great o meet and have some beers or go to a club somewhere!


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^Oh man...we got that! I'd say stick to big red and I'll meet you guys.

The game is happening on Monday the 10th isn't it? If it is, I'll be back in Oregon...cheering for...Oregon.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think we should make a separate ces meet up thread after the new year


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

We should! Everyone should post their best pictures up after.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I hope they set up this bad boy this year:


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

^I've seen that before. Something in Stereophile magazine, I think.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> ^I've seen that before. Something in Stereophile magazine, I think.


I would love to hear it they had its baby brother last year and it was awesome:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i hope German Physiks will be there this year, they were my favorite speakers from two years ago 

b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

all those speakers only sound good because of the thick cables they use.......NOT!!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hope to meet some of you guys during CES.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> all those speakers only sound good because of the thick cables they use.......NOT!!


$5,000 for a five foot cable!


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

Ianaconi said:


> If anyone has good recommendations please let me know.
> 
> I like the idea of eating at Yolie's Brazillian BBQ (don't know the place, but like the name since I am from Brazil lol).
> 
> Hope to meet some of you there.


Yolie's is the bomb. I go there every year. It is not cheap, but well worth it and you will definitely not leave hungry.


----------

